# Smoker Superstore Around Omaha?



## meandmytwodogs (Mar 9, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good place to shop for a new smoker around the Omaha Ne. area?  I've been shopping around for some time now and have been everywhere that I can think of and it seems nobody has the selection I want to look at.  I've been to the Bass Pro, Cabellas, Home Depo, Lowes and the Ace Hardware stores. Everyone's selection is the same with mostly entry level or vertical smokers.  I am looking for a horizontal model like the Cimmaron or Landmann BlackDog.  The Cimmaron is about the only one I can find locally that I would consider, but for the hefty $500 pricetag I would like something with more cooking space.  I'm in the $300-$500 price range.  Where can I do a side by side comparison of the better models?  I'm willing to drive a few hours if the selection is good.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## big dawgg (Mar 9, 2008)

Out here in the North Platte area some of the heating & air-conditioning places sell grills and smokers. My uncle bought a Traeger from one of these places in North Platte.

You might try doing a dealer search from these brands web pages.


----------



## kookie (Mar 9, 2008)

I second that idea...........If you have an idea of the brand and style you want then search for a dealer in your area..........You might be surprized on who carries them....


----------



## master_dman (Mar 13, 2008)

I got a 40" Brinkman smoke n pit from the Walmart in Bellevue.  I'm guessing that is a little small for what your looking for tho.


----------



## cubguy17 (Mar 13, 2008)

Nebraska Greatest beef around and we can't find a smoker to cook it in.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey, I'm just picky. What can I say?


----------



## lcruzen (Mar 13, 2008)

If you have a Cabala's near you they just sent out a flyer advertising a Teager for $500. I think is was an electric pellet smoker.

Lou


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Mar 13, 2008)

I looked at those the other day.  Looking for a charcoal smoker.
Thanks


----------



## teeotee (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey, twodogs, found a landman block dog 42" at acehardware.com for $340 ish. They have a warehouse outlet in lincoln. Figured might be worth your while checking out.

http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/(zw...=Sortprice.Com


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for looking out for me TEEOTEE.  
Another member on the board here pointed out to me that the BlackDog doesn't have a smokestack.  It's just got a vent on the oposite side from the fire box.  I think I might be facing up to the fact that the Brinkmann Cimaron is the grill I want. The cooking area is smaller than I want but it has all of the features I am looking for at a price I can afford.  The only other grill that has my interest is a Lang. My wife is being real cool about me spending $500 but at $1000+ I'd have to buy a smoker big enough to sleep in.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 13, 2008)

LOL thats a good 1


----------



## teeotee (Mar 13, 2008)

That's ok i'm only at work and had the time to check in.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just found that other thread of yours. I hadn't noticed the no smoke stack either. 

Can understand the wife thing, think we all deal with that. Although, i did read on here somewhere soemone said he just goes and buys stuff. It's easier to get forgiveness than permission. 

Not sure that would fly in my house
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote-----"The cooking area is smaller than I want"  

Hey man, I've been there, don't rush into it, make sure you get what you want, even if you have to sell some of the wife jewelry!!!!!

Used langs only need food and fuel and maybe a little paint:-)


----------



## cubguy17 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ha haa ha haaaa hhaaaa ha ha ha ha  ah haa haha hhaaa hhaaa ha ahhaa ahhaa  this is some good stuff!!! Go with what you want she'll forgive you. Don't tell my girl friend I said that though.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Mar 14, 2008)

Smokin Steve, thanks for the words of encouragement. You rock!
Where is there a good place to find a used Lang? Any Ideas? Hmm Maybe just start a thread eh?
CubBob, I'm coming over this weekend to have a little talk with your girl.  Not that she doesn't already know that you do what you want and pay for it later.

My smoker does still work just fine. Maybe it's time to start a collection jar and wait a little while longer.

When you buy the best...you only cry once.


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 14, 2008)

Finding a used Lang may take some patience, but like you said, if you post whatever type of cooker and size that you want, Maybe in the classifieds of this forum, someone out there might be ready to sell, but of course, where you live and they live is always a problem if its too far---they are expensive to ship.  Capt Dan just found one and a pretty nice one too!

I have always wondered too if a few of us(like 5 or 6) who lived in the same general area got together and purchased a bulk amount of Smokers from Ben Lang that we could put all the smokers on one truck and save some money hopefully on the $price and the shipping

Good Luck!


----------



## teeotee (Mar 14, 2008)

Not sure if this anything you'd like. Found this on ebay, buy it now price of $450. North of Kansas City.





http://cgi.ebay.com/Oklahoma-Joe-Smo...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Mar 15, 2008)

This is sweet.  I showed it to my wife and she said "You wanna take a road trip?"  I'm watchin this real close. Ends tomorrow. This could be the 1.
Aw ****.


----------



## teeotee (Mar 15, 2008)

Cool, hope it works out 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .

The mods looked good, the guy knew what he was doing.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Mar 15, 2008)

I bought the smoker that TEEOTEE found on Ebay! AND I saved $5 off of the buy it now price! I'm totally psyched. I have a day off coming up this week so I think I will pick it up on Wednesday. This is perfect because I have one week left of a ten week fitness program and diet that I have been doing.  So we are gonna have a freakin PARTY! I wanna do a brisket, and a butt roast, and some chickens and somma this, and somma that. I'm going to have to get a camera!

Thanks for showing me that grill TEEOTEE.  I will toast you at my first throw down!


----------



## walking dude (Mar 15, 2008)

two dogs.......looks like i was too late with my pm.........but you have one coming


----------



## teeotee (Mar 17, 2008)

Glad to help. Had lots of internet time at work recently so had to find something to keep me busy.

We've just brought a new database online at the office and for the next two to three weeks will be entering data from all our old files. Yawwnnnn but hey guess it needs doing. 

Anyway ............. glad you got it. Have a good road trip to get it picked up. Definitely get a camera, we all need to see pics of the first cook.

PS - I like the heat baffle he made, thinking i may have to make one for my cgsp. 

Happy smoking.


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice one!  Can't wait to see her loaded up:-)

Steve


----------

